# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Do que se trata?

## _Ricardo_

Quando comprei a rocha que trazia os sarcophyton's reparei que trazia algo mais, mas nunca consegui perceber o que era e acabei por ignorar... Contudo hoje reparei que essas "coisas" tinha vida, é tipo uma estrutura rija que contem algo no interior... 
Será que alguém sabe do que se trata? Será que e podiam dar 1 ajuda?

https://2cahyq.sn2.livefilestore.com...623.jpg?psid=1

----------


## Armando Queirós

Oi!

Não se consegue ver muito bem mas poderá ser uma sabella.  :Smile:

----------


## _Ricardo_

Obrigado Armando. Pelas imagens que estive a ver das sabellas, julgo não se tratar de uma.
Mas cá está nova foto com ele a espreitar... Pode ser k se consiga perceber melhor o que é  :Smile: 

Será que alguém sabe o que é?

https://2cahyq.sn2.livefilestore.com...W/2.jpg?psid=1

----------

